# Manta Ray produced in 1970 value?



## Jpcdds (May 20, 2021)

Just wondering if a 1971 manta ray would have increased value if produced in 1970? It has an MF serial number so December1970. I assume it would be considered more rare and one if the first ones produced. If value does increase... by about how much? Thanks John


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 20, 2021)

Any pictures as to what you are inquiring about ?


----------



## Jpcdds (May 20, 2021)

Waiting for pics from the seller. He did tell me is was an MF serial. Thoughts?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 20, 2021)

Jpcdds said:


> Just wondering if a 1971 manta ray would have increased value if produced in 1970? It has an MF serial number so December1970. I assume it would be considered more rare and one if the first ones produced. If value does increase... by about how much? Thanks John



The components were produced in 1970 and used on a bike in 1971. Most parts datedDec were used on bikes for the next year. It is common for parts to have the  previous year date stamp even cranks. Manta rays are valuable because they are rare ,unless it is a pristene original and you could prove it was the first off the line then I would think it would hold more value.Please post pictures we all love pics. Good luck


----------



## sworley (May 20, 2021)

The disc ones and sunset orange ones are the most valuable. I don't think I've heard of anyone tripping over themselves to get an early one...


----------



## Jpcdds (May 20, 2021)

Thanks guys. I own multiple mantas but wasn’t sure if date of production had any affect on value. I own them because i just think they’re are super unique bikes and obviously the seat is the thing. Other than that I didn’t know what affects value beyond color and brake type. Thanks


----------



## Jpcdds (May 20, 2021)

Here’s a picture as requested


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 20, 2021)

Jpcdds said:


> Here’s a picture as requested
> 
> View attachment 1415336



I love the yellow


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 20, 2021)

Ok Schwinn peeps , here’s one with a rear disk what year is it ?


----------



## sworley (May 20, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Ok Schwinn peeps , here’s one with a rear disk what year is it ?





*Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
*Built: MAY of 1972.* Go to 1972 Schwinn catalog -->


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 20, 2021)

sworley said:


> *Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
> *Built: MAY of 1972.* Go to 1972 Schwinn catalog -->



Very Cool  . Those were around when I was a kid only I could not afford one . Kinda tripped over this one , it’s fun to look at . I’m thinking I’m going to hang it up in my office somewhere


----------



## Jpcdds (May 22, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Ok Schwinn peeps , here’s one with a rear disk what year is it ?
> 
> View attachment 1415443
> 
> View attachment 1415444



Is it for sale?


----------



## koolbikes (May 23, 2021)

I had a beautiful Dec. 1970 "Silver Mist" Manta-Ray that I sold for some good money, pre-1971 color but I would think that a 1971 Dec."Silver Mist" Rear Disc Brake would probably bring the Top Dollar for Manta-Ray's.


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 26, 2022)

P.s. They never made a sunset manta ray


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 1, 2022)

Jpcdds said:


> Just wondering if a 1971 manta ray would have increased value if produced in 1970? It has an MF serial number so December1970. I assume it would be considered more rare and one if the first ones produced. If value does increase... by about how much? Thanks John



My experience has been that it depends on what the buyer wants and how badly


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 3, 2022)

Manta Rays were 1971-1972 production years only regardless of Date Stamping.
Sunset Orange paint was not available until the 1973 model year.
A common misconception is that Sunset Orange was only available in 1973, but that is not the case. I see guys on eBay often using that as a way to squeeze too much money out of handgrips and seats.
Kinda irritating that people do that to other enthusiasts.
Probably why I am not making tons of money on parts.
On the other hand, I do sleep well at night and wake up respecting myself in the morning.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2022)

Jpcdds said:


> Just wondering if a 1971 manta ray would have increased value if produced in 1970? It has an MF serial number so December1970. I assume it would be considered more rare and one if the first ones produced. If value does increase... by about how much? Thanks John




The serial number date is not a build date, frame or otherwise. The bike was built at a minimum of 30 days after the serial date. December serial numbers were on the bikes that were built in the next year, so not worth a dime more.


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 3, 2022)

I gotta say, I am really enjoying riding this thing.....it's equally, if not more enjoyable looking at it.....I risk divorce if I push my wife to hang it in my house


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 3, 2022)

Life is full of risks.
Maybe you could negotiate a tradeoff?


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 3, 2022)

When you’re 67 years old and have a bike list this, it’s sort of surrender, your bargaining power


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 3, 2022)

I am 62, and I understand man.
We live in a mobile home, but if we had more room my wife would let me bring in our matchng boys and girls Apple Krates again.
I built the girls Krate for her for Christmas.


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 3, 2022)

Send pics. Would love to see the bikes.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 4, 2022)

I will soon.
I am in the hospital and the bikes had catastrophic paint failure so they are in the rebuild room of my shed.


----------



## Lrubin (Oct 4, 2022)

Speedy recovery!  I chose powder coating over painting.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Oct 4, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> P.s. They never made a sunset manta ray



What were the orange manta rays called then ?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2022)

OLD PSYCLE said:


> What were the orange manta rays called then ?
> 
> View attachment 1706914
> 
> ...




Kool Orange. Sunset is a redish orange.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank you for clearing that up..


----------

